# Welcome audioXpress as a New Sponsor at HTS



## Sonnie

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/audioxpress_sponsor_announcement_image.jpg[/img] *audioXpress** is an official sponsor of Home Theater Shack*

*audioXpress* remains the authority on audio and reproduced sound and attracts the *ultimate audiophiles*. Increasing coverage of trending topics make _audioXpress_ a must read.... showcasing audio innovations in electronics, electro-acoustics, audio networks, and software design.

For nearly 15 years... and long before that as 3 separate audio publications... *audioXpress* has highlighted the progress and innovation in the technologies behind loudspeakers, amplifiers, microphones, mixers, DSP systems, cabling, and everything audio. They are continuing that mission and greatly expanding it, starting with the *November* issue.

*audioXpress is about audio technology and innovation: *

*New Look!* … totally new, redesigned look, with more pages, more color, and new columns. 
*New Content!* … more articles on digital audio networks, audio software, and studio technology.
*New Readers!* … R&D personnel, and anyone selling, integrating, repairing and specifying audio gear for any application.
*New Markets!* … more Pro, Consumer, and Commercial – with a complete global outreach program.
_*New Shows!*_ … audio shows throughout Europe, China, Japan and Russia.
*New Delivery!* … in addition to print - digital editions worldwide;* Facebook* (www.facebook.com/audioxpresscommunity); *Twitter*; audiophile/editors’ blogs, (_new!)_ _audioXpress.POST_ e-letter; and more.

*Right now Home Theater Shack members get 25% off the subscription rate.*

*Click here to see the subscription rates and subscribe.*


----------



## Mike P.

Welcome audioXpress, we are glad to have you here with us!


----------



## ALMFamily

Welcome to the HTS family audioXpress!


----------



## mechman

Welcome aboard audioXpress! :T


----------



## Mike0206

Welcome audioXpress!


----------



## theJman

Welcome to HTS! :yes:


----------



## JQueen

Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## B- one

Welcome to HTS. Looks like another great sponsor!


----------



## tesseract

Glad you could join us, audioXpress!


----------



## hyghwayman

As all the members before me have stated, Welcome to HTShack :wave:


----------



## crowman

welcome. im new to all this so Im looking through your goods now.


----------



## moparz10

Welcome audioXpress


----------



## Rubus

I just renewed on the HTS website. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## bigbadbow

Welcome!


----------

